# Incision & Drainage post infection



## stacyk1969 (Jan 13, 2011)

Patient comes in 2 days after I & D performed, has infection at the site. Dr. does more drainage, wound packing. I don't think the initial procedure of 10060 has a global period so I want to code this visit with E/M (??)also not sure what Dx codes to use. here is the dictation. Any Ideas? Thanks!! Wound is on the chest 

Procedures

Wound Check / Suture / Staple Removal
Wound Examination
  The wound has edema, exudates, purulent drainage.  The wound appears infected.

Wound Care
Wound Care performed: wound packed with iodoform gauze.  Local anesthesia was used.

Patient was provided with wound care instructions.  Call for chills, fever, pain  Patient was advised to return for a follow up wound check visit in 2 days.  

Comments:  The cellulitis has localized more around the indurated area.  There is no extension of the cellulitis. I opened the area up a little more and got another 5-6cc of purulent drainage.  No material could be expressed from the lateral area of induration. Culture results not available at this time.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jan 19, 2011)

*10-day global*

CPT 10060 has a 10-day global period.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

